# Consider supporting Jon Hassell



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Brian Eno and family members of Trumpet player Jon Hassell, a pioneer of ambient music have launched a go fund me to help him though some undisclosed health issues

https://pitchfork.com/news/jon-hassells-friends-and-family-launch-gofundme/

https://www.gofundme.com/f/jon-hassell-fund

I figured the rough cost if I had purchased CDs of all the music of his I listen to on Amazon and contributed that


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a Kronos String Quartet Nonesuch CD that has a piece by Jon Hassell.


----------

